# What kind of apples would be best for canned pie filling?



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I am considering just buying apples to make pie filling, but am unsure of the best variety to buy. Too bad they aren't cheaper this year!


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

I am doing the same thing this week and bought the apples at a market over the weekend. Everything I read said to get 'crisp' apples. Some listed were Gala, Honeycrisp, Crispin. I have my list at home and what I ended up with - I'll post more info tonight if you don't get more responses. I'm going to use 3 types of apples. Hopefully it goes well


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok, found one of the lists I used - All about apple varieties - which to pick and why!


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

You can pretty much use whatever you like. I prefer to eat the Red and Golden Delicious apples, but they cook down a lot more than say a Granny Smith so they aren't ideal for pies and such, but they still have good flavor. I'm sure whichever you use will turn out great.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I like Granny Smith. I have a case coming this weekend.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Pie filling? Newton Pippins are the best. Belle de Boskoop, if you can find any to buy, which you probably can't.

I like granny Smith in pies, and surprisingly, golden delicious does well. They are soft and sweet, so don't seem like a pie apple, but they hold their shape, just reduce the sugar.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I really enjoy using Pink Lady or Liberty Apples. The latter makes sweet cider you don't have to sweeten! This year, I harvested 3.5 bushels from two semi-dwarf trees.


----------



## nandmsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm a fan of Cortlands, but you need to find what is good for your area.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I bought a bushel of Rome apples this year at the orchard. These have worked real well for me for apple butter, applesauce and pie filling. Also did good for dehydrating.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm not in apple country, so I wait for a sale and get Granny Smith for pies, but haven't tried to can them. Gala is supposed to be an all-around apple and also goes on sale frequently.


----------



## Mulligan Man (Oct 10, 2012)

Some that are already picked. :thumb:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

A combo is best IMO. I like Granny Smith and Golden Delicious. I just made up 14 qts, they held shape very well, sauce didn't get too watery, and the sweet and tart works very well together.

We go through lots of apples each year. I start out with 1/2 bushel of each Jonathan's and Jona-Golds.....those become applesauce and left overs dried. I use galas for sauce too, but they weren't in yet when I went for sauce apples. Next trip was the one above...Granny Smith and GD - 1/2 bushel of each. Next trip will be whatever "sweet" apples grab me. These will all be dried. Granny's came in early this year....about a month so. I usually do my pie filling from the third trip to the orchard, this year my filling and drying got switched. But when I saw they were in in Oct....I changed my plans. If I waited till the end of the month when they are normally due....they may have been sold out.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

ARKANSAS BLACK. Hard to find but they are really really great for apple butter, jam, jelly or baking. They also dehydrate well.


----------



## northergardener (Dec 12, 2007)

The best pies come from a mix of apples, don't make your pie filling from just one kind of apple.
I usually use a combination of macintosh, cortland, and gala.


----------



## nana28 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have put up 4 bushels of Jonathan apples this year. I have canned them, made apple pie filling, apple sauce, apples jelly, and just this morning a batch of apple butter. I am so pleased with the out come and everything made tastes awesome. Crisp, clean, fresh apple flavor. In my opinion, the Jonathan is a good choice for multi-purpose use.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I would see what's available at your orchards near you & pick a couple varieties since I like to mix mine too. The orchard should be able to help you pick a couple good varieties depending on what's good in your area.
I like the Ida Red's & McIntosh or Courtlands in my pie's & applesauce but there are many other varieties that will work * taste just as good.


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I like Golden delicious.they keep there shape.Rome,or Cortland.


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

I just bought a half peck of Northern Spy and a quarter peck of Ida Red, and will mix them together for pie. 

The Cortlands I bought are too mealy; they'll make a nice sauce.


----------

